# Moon Light



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

I puchased two SunBeam Lazer Leds from a computer store and they emitt blue LED light

spec: Low Heat Output, 200,000 hour life, Water Proof and Shock Proof

Is it possible or how can you convert one of those molex connector into a wall connector???


----------



## Mr Fishies (Sep 21, 2007)

_Most_ of the answer is on your package...you didn't look very hard did you? 

1. Buy a 10-12V DC adapter at The Source or _<insert favorite components store here>_.
2. Cut off LED molex
3. Cut off adapter end
4. Slip 1.5" of heat shrink tubing on wire
5. Solder wires
6. Shrink the heat shrink tubing

Optional
7. Add a dab of silicone on the ends (of heat shrink tubing) for waterproofing and you're done.

*Disclaimer as I am giving *non professional advice* on how to do electrical work that is to be used near water: *Since you want to DIY, I assume you are OK with the instructions above...if you don't have a soldering iron/gun and heat shrink tubing or self sealing tape to water proof your connections, I can't be held accountable. I'd suggest buying something like this from MOPS or _<insert favorite LFS here>. 
_


----------



## conix67 (Jul 27, 2008)

I don't think the "waterproof" means "submersible".

You can also extend some power cables out of your PC (if it's near your aquarium) and just power those LEDs from it..

Or just buy those universal AC adapter from RadioShack and attached them.. and follow Mr. Fishes suggestions.


----------



## Mr Fishies (Sep 21, 2007)

conix67 said:


> I don't think the "waterproof" means "submersible".


No. Definitely not what I meant at least. I meant to use dabs of silicone to seal the ends of the heat shrink tubing to prevent condensation or water from splashing in. I assumed (perhaps erroneously, that these would be in a canopy shining down...not in the tank shining up!) Hope I never see a post for "DIY underwater wiring help" 



conix67 said:


> You can also extend some power cables out of your PC (if it's near your aquarium) and just power those LEDs from it..


OK...that's too easy. Didn't even think of that since my tank is 3 floors away from my PC.


----------



## conix67 (Jul 27, 2008)

Mr Fishies said:


> No. Definitely not what I meant at least. I meant to use dabs of silicone to seal the ends of the heat shrink tubing to prevent condensation or water from splashing in.


I was referring to the line in the specs.. because there are some LED lights sold as submersible as well, ones made for aquarium systems.



> spec: Low Heat Output, 200,000 hour life, *Water Proof* and Shock Proof


Anyway, you made a good point about silicone dabbing. Even with heat-shrink tubing, it's better to make sure the water does not sip in if the wiring will be near the water source..


----------

